# new dad help!



## pnutsdad (Nov 6, 2007)

I adopted three CA desert torts a few years back...based upon the PO's expericence of 40+ years, never had hatchlings...I was suprised to stumble upon a clutch of eggs this year ( 1st time in several years since adoption ) and even more suprised when gardening Sunday to find a baby crawling around...

I've seen some websites to help me set up his indoor home, ( converted 10-gallon fishtank with garden dirt ), but I don't know if he's healthy...no discharge or anything wierd, but the source of my concern is that he is not eating...I chopped some romaine and put it on his dish yesterday - nothing...i chopped some dandelion greens this morning and put in on his new feeding rock and put him right next to it and I did not see him munching...

Is there too much change too quickly for him? I plan to keep him warm and awake this winter because I don't know how long its been since he's hatched and I want to make sure he has enough to eat/drink...

Any advice/comments would be appreciated...


----------



## Josh (Nov 6, 2007)

you're going to want to move him into something with a bit more airflow if you can...tortoises dont do too well in glass aquariums...
also, his eating issue is probably due to lack of lighting and/or heat.
if you're keeping him indoors make sure he has a UVB bulb and has a hot spot around 90 degrees.


----------



## Josh (Nov 6, 2007)

p.s. welcome to TFO!


----------



## pnutsdad (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks for the advice...I chose the aquarium because it was handy...the characterstics of the enclosure should be; walls high enough that he cannot escape, yet low enough to allow more air...like one of those lizard/snake things? They seemed to have too small a footprint to allow him to roam about...( I've got a UV bulb on him now...90 degrees? yikes...do you use a heating pad of some sort? )

Anything in particular I may be able to see to indicate if he is in good health?

( I was more prepared when my kids were born, but I am no less anxious about getting him on the right track )


----------



## cvalda (Nov 6, 2007)

you can put him in a rubbermaid bin, like an under-the-bed storage box, those would be PERFECT for a hatchling!!!

90 degrees is perfect for the basking spot, but make sure the opposite side of his enclosure is much cooler, in the 70's I think, and cooler at night, tho' someone can correct me if I'm wrong on that since I don't know about DTs as much. and NO heating pads!

and CONGRATS! I'm envious of you!!!


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Nov 6, 2007)

In addition to the uv light, you also need a basking light. That is what gets the temp up. Do not use a heat pad or rock, they can burn torts. Good luck, you better watch for more!


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 6, 2007)

Congratulations and Welcome! Seems like everyone has started you well on your way. What happened to the eggs you found earlier in the year?


----------



## Josh (Nov 6, 2007)

the good health part....
his nostrils and eyes should be clean and clear from any debris and/or crusting
the stool should be firm not runny
it probably wouldn't hurt to give him a short soak...make sure he's hydrated and pooing okay.


----------



## pnutsdad (Nov 6, 2007)

oops sorry about the mistaken posting...Upon returning home from work I could see that "lil' jimmy" ate the chopped dandelion greens!! I was searching the backyard - again - looking for other little ones, but to no avail ( we actually took 1/2 of the clutch of eggs and placed them indoors in an "incubator", but nothing has yet happened ) I check the spot where the eggs were and saw no sign of the eggs - I did not want to dig around and disturb them - but I will tomorrow am...He looks great, none of the indicators of poor health...I am still looking for some feces...I'll "bathe" him in some lukewarm water tomorrow...please feel free to add anything else here I need to consider...My deepeset appreciation to all for sharing!


----------



## Crazy1 (Nov 7, 2007)

Hi new dad (pnutsdad) and welcome to tfo. I am no expert just an enthusiatic owner and foster mom. 
I am fostering 4 adult maies and 4 yearling DT and have just discovered a newly hatched Greek. I have a basking light set at 92 degrees, the opposite end is set at about 72 degrees. I set them up in a Rubbermaid under bed box with a substrate of soil from their yard and play sand about a 50/50 mix. They are set up with a UVB/UVA bulb that is on from 6am to 6pm daily-on cloudy days the time is adjusted to simulate cloudy (less on time). I just thought about what their parents eat and do in the wild, or in my yard for that matter. I set up some hills to climb but was careful to make them so they would not flip. I do supplement with calcium and some vitamins 2 times a week. The water I soak them in is shallow under their nose and at 78 degrees. I chop their greens so they donÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t get a (vegetable bone) stem that is too hard to bite through so they try and swallow it whole. (One already tried this and was dragging a long dandelion green all over his habitat. 

I have been blessed with the fact that my New Greek baby is eating great and I was able to watch it drink but so far no poop. It piddled I will keep watching as I am confidant it will happen. I just figure they have just finished the yolk and it may take a little time for those things to get moving. 

Good luck with yours and keep the stories and Pictures coming.


----------



## barbie69 (Nov 7, 2007)

I agree with everyone on the sterilite for a home, it works wonderfully for the little ones.....and CONGRATS!!! I can't even imagine how cool that was to find a little hatchling crawling around out there!!


----------



## pnutsdad (Nov 7, 2007)

Sorry about the continous flow of questions...

Are there any brands of these basking lights that are better than the others?

More importantly, I was "bathing" him today and noticed that there was a fair amount of dirt stuck to his underside - right in the middle...as I was trying to clean him, I noticed that it looked like there was an indentation there and I did not go any further, is this normal? it almost looked as if the bottom of the shell was not complete...( i did not want to accidentally remove something that might be protecting him )...still a concerned new parent...


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 7, 2007)

What you are seeing is where his yolk sac was attached. Nothing to worry about.


----------

